# Externe Soundkarte für Android möglich?



## Shibi (15. August 2019)

*Externe Soundkarte für Android möglich?*

Servus, 

ich habe ein etwas ungewöhnlicheres Thema. Ich hoffe das passt hier rein. 

Ich habe in meinem Auto das veraltete originale Navi gegen ein Android System getauscht welches sehr viel mehr Möglichkeiten und Funktionen bietet. Jetzt habe ich allerdings das Problem, dass das System den Sound über den Aux Anschluss des Fahrzeugs in das Soundsystem einspeist und der Klang eher bescheiden ist. Hänge ich mein Handy an den Aux-Anschluss klingt das sehr viel besser. Deshalb vermute ich, dass es an der Soundausgabe des Android Systems liegt. 

Nun habe ich mir überlegt, dass eine externe Soundkarte Abhilfe schaffen könnte. Ein normaler USB2 Anschluss wäre vorhanden am Gerät. Jetzt ist nur die Frage ob es überhaupt möglich ist eine externe Soundkarte an einem Android System zu betreiben? Und welche wäre kompatibel? Hab schon versucht danach zu googeln, aber bin nicht wirklich schlauer geworden. 
Es befindet sich Android 9.0 auf dem Gerät. 

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe. 

Mfg, Tobi


----------



## Hubacca (15. August 2019)

*AW: Externe Soundkarte für Android möglich?*

Vielleicht wenn deine Android System auch USB OTG-fähig ist:
USB-OTG: Was ist das? – Einfach erklaert (mit Video)


----------



## Shibi (15. August 2019)

*AW: Externe Soundkarte für Android möglich?*

USB-OTG sollte es eigentlich unterstützen wenn ich das Video richtig verstanden habe. Der USB Anschluss ist ja für USB-Sticks und ähnliches gedacht. 

Also brauche ich nur eine USB Soundkarte die USB-OTG unterstützt und die schließe ich dann an und dann läuft das?  Ohne Treiber oder sonstige Einstellungen?


----------



## NatokWa (15. August 2019)

*AW: Externe Soundkarte für Android möglich?*

Solange das Android-System nicht fähig ist diese Aufgaben überhaupt aus zu lagern (Soundprozessing) dürfte es NICHT möglich sein . Und ich gehe mal schwer davon aus das genau das der Fall ist .
 Ich bezweifle das Android überhaupt ein Systemmenü (nur Sichtbar bei  Bedarf) eingebaut hat in welchem man das Audiogerät überhaupt wählen könnte (wie bei Windows) .


----------



## shorty1990 (15. August 2019)

*AW: Externe Soundkarte fÃ¼r Android mÃ¶glich?*

USB Audio ist seit Android 5 fest über den "Hostmode" implementiert. Vorrausgesetzt dein Hersteller hat da nichts an der ROM gemurkst klappt das.

Hier mehr dazu:
USB Digital Audio  |  Android Open Source Project


Natürlich klappen nicht alle DAC's. Creative ist der Horror.
Das Teil habe ich in der Vergangenheit öfter in Zusammenhang mit Android verwendet.
https://www.amazon.de/Behringer-U-Control-UCA222-Interface-Soundkarte/dp/B0023BYDHK/ref=sr_1_1?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&keywords=beringer+usb+dac&qid=1565861725&s=computers&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## KrHome (15. August 2019)

*AW: Externe Soundkarte fÃ¼r Android mÃ¶glich?*

Die Sharkoon, die derzeit überall hochgelobt wird, unterstützt Android via OTG. 

Sharkoon Gaming DAC Pro S im Test:  UEberraschend guenstige USB-Soundloesung mit echtem Kopfhoererverstaerker als Geheimtipp fuer Kenner – igor sLAB


----------



## Hubacca (15. August 2019)

*AW: Externe Soundkarte für Android möglich?*

Wenn der Sharkoon OTG unterstützt dann würde ich den auf jeden Fall ausprobieren !


----------



## Shibi (15. August 2019)

*AW: Externe Soundkarte für Android möglich?*

Ok super. Dann bestelle ich mir da mal eine und mal schauen ob ich die zum laufen bekomme. Auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Ich werde mich noch mal melden sobald ich weiß ob es klappt oder nicht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. August 2019)

*AW: Externe Soundkarte für Android möglich?*

So ziemlicher jede USB-Soundkarte, die keine proprietären Treiber benötigt, sollte unter Android per OTG eigentlich problemlos funktionieren. Ich habe sogar schonmal einen Yulong U100 mit dem Smartphone verbunden und konnte problemlos über diesen Musik wiedergeben 

Wichtig ist, dass der Host-Mode aktiviert ist (OTG-Adapter verwenden!) und das Audio-Routing auf "USB" geschaltet ist. In den meisten ROMs kann man das Routing in den Entwickleroptionen umschalten, falls USB-Audio beim Anstecken nicht automatisch vorgegeben wird.


----------



## Shibi (16. August 2019)

*AW: Externe Soundkarte für Android möglich?*

Einen USB OTG Adapter werde ich wohl nicht verwenden können, hab danach gesucht aber das sind immer Adapter von Micro USB, oder ähnlichem auf die normale USB Buchse. Bei mir ist direkt eine normale USB Buchse vorhanden.


----------



## Hubacca (16. August 2019)

*AW: Externe Soundkarte für Android möglich?*

Dann einfach so einstecken !-O


----------



## Shibi (22. August 2019)

*AW: Externe Soundkarte für Android möglich?*

Ich wollte nur bescheid sagen, ich habe die Sharkoon Soundkarte die hier genannt wurde an den USB Anschluss gehängt. Funktioniert einwandfrei.  
Und die Soundqualität ist jetzt um Welten besser.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## KrHome (22. August 2019)

*AW: Externe Soundkarte für Android möglich?*

Danke für die Rückmeldung! Ist immer schön zu lesen, was am Ende bei rum gekommen ist.


----------



## Hackmett4Real (20. August 2020)

Hi, der Thread ist zwar etwas älter, aber ich glaube er passt ganz gut zu meiner Frage. Ich benutze seit gut einem Jahr eine Android head unit die ich in mein Auto eingebaut habe. Genauer gesagt ist es diese hier, welche Android 8.1 verwendet:
Android system 2.5D 9 Inch car multimedia player for Suzuki LIANA 2006 2007 2008 2009 2010 2013 car radio vehicle gps navigation|Car Multimedia Player|   - AliExpress

Das einzige Problem was ich mit der head unit habe ist das Mikro. Das verbaute interne Mikro ist unbrauchbar. Das mag an den Vibrationen die es über das Amaturenbrett bekommt, an der teilweise komischen Verkabelung mancher head units mit BT modul oder an was weiß ich liegen. Einen Anschluss für ein externes Mikro hat die head unit leider nicht. Bevor ich das nochmal alles ausbaue und als letzte Möglichkeit versuche da mit dem Lätkolben aktiv zu werden, würde ich gerne versuchen mit einer externen USB Soundkarte NUR den input zu versuchen. 

Ich hatte mir diese soundkarte hier bei Amazon geholt: 
Sabrent USB Externe Soundkarte fuer Windows und Mac.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Heute habe ich versucht sie an den USB Port der head unit zu stecken an welchem ich sonst das Kabel für Android Auto habe (der sollte also Datenfähig sein)... hat sich nichts verändert. USB audio routing ist aktiviert.

Glaubt ihr, dass es an der Sounkarte oder der head unit liegt? Falls ersteres würde ich mir auch die oben genannte Sharkoon holen, aber würde dann nicht auch der output darüber laufen? Das würde ich natürlich nicht wollen, denn einen klinke Eingang um das zurück zu schleifen hat die head unit auch nicht.
Falls jemand andere Tips hat bin ich natürlich sehr dankbar!


----------



## 2-Mars (16. Oktober 2020)

Moin, also bei diesen head units vom Chinesen ist es immer nicht so einfach da an alle Informationen zu kommen. Wie shorty1990 ja schon geschrieben hat, ist es eben die Frage ob auf deiner Unit reines Android 8 läuft oder eine modifizierte Version? Das würde ich versuchen in Erfahrung zu bringen.

Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht

Ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einerm preiswerten USB-Soundkarte, mit der man über Ogt-Kabel mit dem Handy Musik ausgeben kann (In meinem Fall noch micro USB).  Die von Sharkoon sieht ja nicht verkehrt aus.

Ich hatte allerdings auch noch diesen von SYBA gefunden, der in vielen Reviews positiv erwähnt wird:
Syba Externer USB-Stereo-Sound-Adapter (u.a. positiv, weil fast 5V Spannung am Mikrofon anliegen)

Gleichzeitig wäre es schön, wenn das Handy nebenbei noch geladen wird.
Dafür gibt es solche Kabel: Micro-USB-auf-USB-Adapter
Würde es eben meist auch im Auto verweden.

Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen mit einem solchen SetUp? Oder nur mit der Verwendung einer der verlinkten Produkte in Kobination mit Android 5 bzw höher. Der Sharkoon schein ja schon mal sicher zu funktionieren. Wäre da auch für jede Erfahrung bzw Tipps dankbar!


----------



## Hubacca (16. Oktober 2020)

Steht doch da das mit dem Kabel nebenbei nicht geladen werden kann !?
Ich habe den Sharkoon Gaming DAC Pro S mit normalem USB auf USB-C Adapter ans
Smartphone gehängt und er funktioniert einwandfrei. Auch am RasPi läuft er ohne Probleme.
Nur für Kopfhörer/Wiedergabe reicht dann natürlich auch ein Sharkoon Mobile DAC:


			https://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-Mobile-Externe-Soundkarte-Hi-Res/dp/B0828CRWC7/ref=sr_1_2?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&dchild=1&keywords=sharkoon+dac&qid=1602847697&s=ce-de&sr=1-2


----------



## 2-Mars (17. Oktober 2020)

@Hubacca Stimmt. Ich hatte mehrere Kabel auf Amazon gefunden. Bei dem zuerst verlinkten steht es tatsächlich unten in der Beschreibung. Bei dem jetzt aktualisiertem habe ich es zumindest noch nicht gefunden. Es ist eben meist etwas ein Wirrwar, zur Not hilft nur bestellen und testen


----------



## malmoeoe (18. Oktober 2020)

Wenn ich dein Anliegen richtig verstanden habe, könnte ein "Dragonfly" von Audioquest was für dich sein.
Hersteller Link


----------

